# Two for One!



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yikes! All this with everything still live? I see the meter is still in place.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Barry said:


> Yikes! All this with everything still live? I see the meter is still in place.


The utility company had cut the power at the pole (they did not want to get near the meter), so I think we were reasonably safe. There was a complete 1940's vintage lightning arrestor system in place on the house that came down to the ground just to the left of the photo (you can see part of it in the lower left hand corner of the first shot, its the "twisted" looking metal rod). I was glad it was a nice clear day.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow. comb on the left looks very old. Did the owner say how long they've been there? (The bees) ;-)


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

Great pics, Gene!

Are you performing cut-outs everyday, or what? Seems like you are regularly posting new cut-out pics.

Very cool.

Matt


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Matt Guyrd said:


> Great pics, Gene!
> 
> Are you performing cut-outs everyday, or what? Seems like you are regularly posting new cut-out pics.
> 
> ...


Matt,

I wish! I work full time during the week so I can do cutouts only on the weekends. So far I have been booked up about two to three weeks in advance. I have had to limit it recently to one day per weekend, since I need some time to do some actual beekeeping. My son and my wife will sometimes do a cutout on Friday afternoons without me.


----------

